# openrc, xorg, schede video...

## allxsan

I nuovi script "openrc" hanno causato "misteriosi" problemi. 

Dopo la  0.8.3-r1 sono state rilasciate in sequenza diverse versioni. Le prime funzionavano abbastanza bene, nel senso che non mi sono accorto di particolari problemi e tutto funzionava piu' o meno come prima.

Ad un certo punto , pero', i malfunzionamenti erano diventati davvero troppi e ogni giorno veniva rilasciata una nuova versione che creava ulteriori problemi! Sono stato costretto a consultare forum vari alla ricerca di rattoppi, ma ogni giorno c'era una nuova versione che aggiungeva ulteriori problemi. Ala fine ho rimesso la  0.8.3-r1 e per ora mi guardo bene dall'aggiornarla, se non altro perche' il tempo da perdere scarseggia davvero.

Ora il quadro e' questo:

un pc "fisso" sono riuscito a rimetterlo in funzione, anche se mi e' toccato perdere (come al solito) un mare di tempo con gli script e ho fatto una certa fatica a trovare la soluzione migliore e ben funzionante per quanto riguarda i driver Nvidia. Solitamente preferisco quelli ufficiali, ma mi ero stufato di vedere continuamente bloccati aggiornamenti Xorg a causa delle specifiche "ABI". Ho deciso di passare ai Nouveau e ovviamente sono incappato in nuovi problemini! 

Provo a riassumere:

i driver ufficiali sono decisamente piu' veloci e il sensore della temperatura GPU funziona immediatamente e senza il minimo problema (uso Gnome 2.32 perche' ci sono applet per me fondamentali, mi occupo di hardware e software e di certe cose non voglio e non posso fare a meno ). Ma con i Nouveau ci sono problemi diversi, una volta configurato correttamente il sistema, e non e' cosa "semplice e veloce", sono stato costretto ad adottare limitazioni e compromessi. Il problema fondamentale e' la configurazione ACPI e sensori nel kernel. Attivare le varie funzioni relative al processore tipo  "speedstep" & co e poi quelle relative a ventole, temperature...rende impossibile compilare il kernel ! Viene rilevato un errore a causa della funzione "ACPI -> Video" che, nel caso di attivazione di   "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)"  (di fatto attivato ma senza selezionare nulla ) e poi selezionando Nouveau tra gli "Staging", e' la sola opzione ACPI che non posso escludere dalla compilazione del kernel!  :Evil or Very Mad:   infatti andando in 

```
ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support
```

 posso impostare a piacere qualsiasi voce tranne "Video" che mi viene imposta come modulo !!!

L'unica e' escludere del tutto 

```
ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support
```

Causa "connessioni interne del kernel", se escludo questa parte vengono automaticamente escluse fondamentali opzioni relative al NATURALE funzionamento delle CPU Intel (speedstep, per esempio ), ma dopo innumerevoli tentativi fallimentari di escludere esclusivamente l'opzione "VIDEO" tra quelle che appaiono attivando "ACPI". che poi e' la sola opzione  a non poter essere esclusa e la sola a  creare problemi e a impedire la corretta compilazione del kernel, sono riuscito solo a far sparire il corretto rilevamento del sensore temperatura della 8800GTS installata in quel PC.

Riassumendo:

ho una macchina con i Nouveau funzionanti ma con i sensori temperature sballati o non funzionanti e la "variazione frequenza CPU " disattivata onde riuscire a compilare il kernel  e quindi con CPU  bloccata perennemente alla massima velocita' (e consumo e temperatura...)

ho una macchina (sempre Gentoo) con i driver ufficiali Nvidia, quindi Xorg ancora non aggiornabile, ma tutto il resto funziona a perfezione ! Dai sensori, alle funzionalita' "speedstep" & co.

Beh, tutto questo "sa di assurdo"   :Shocked: 

poi ho un laptop (o notebook) sempre gentoo, qualche giorno fa, forse a causa degli script "openrc" serie 9.x.x ma non posso esserne certo, le porte USB hanno smesso di funzionare. Ho poco tempo in questi giorni, appena ho un attimo di pace faccio qualche tentativo per cercare di risolvere questi nuovi problemi del notebook, che fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava perfettamente con Gentoo! 

Ho tentato quasi di tutto, compatibilmente con il tempo,senza risolvere niente.

Anche un interminabile "emerge -EAV world" non e' servito a niente. 

"lsusb" rleva 4 porte/hub USB, ma nessuna di queste funziona e da quel giorno non rilevano un bel niente

Tra i vari tentativi ho rimesso openrc 8.3, ho compilato e ricompilato il kernel...niente da fare, le porta USB non funzionano

Ora reinstallare tutto ex novo mi sembra una vera idiozia,  "solo" perche' le porte USB vengono viste ma poi non funzionano non posso ripartire da zero!

----------

## allxsan

ho risolto la questione nouveau sul "fisso". Sbagliavo perché seguivo la documentazione  :Smile: 

C'è scritto di attivare "drm" ma facendo attenzione a non attivare nessun driver nella sezione "framebuffer". Invece bisogna attivare le prime tre o quattro voci relative a opzioni del framebuffer e attivare anche un driver (altrimenti ci sono problemi), ho attivato "vesa" e la compilazione è andata a buon fine. Ora devo capire come attivare la "variazione frequenza cpu", per ora sono falliti tutti i tentativi, inoltre il sensore temperatura del chipset Nvidia non c'è, anche se temo sia quello che indica sempre zero (una volta, durante i tanti tentativi fallimentari, tale sensore è apparso ed era funzionante. Quindi un modo esiste). 

Mentre per quanto riguarda il notebook, con radeon 5470 e "switcheroo" per usare la radeon lenta ma a basso consumo, il kernel non riesce a riconoscere la partizione root, che è /dev/sda3. La sensazione è che il controller sata non venga rilevato correttamente ma, per quanti tentativi io abbia fatto, non sono riuscito  :Sad: 

Riesco ad avviare il notebook con un kernel copiato pari pari da toorox, purtroppo non è stata attivata la "config" in "proc", non c'è neppure la "imitramfs", altrimenti avrei avuto modo di capire cosa hanno attivato per far funzionare il controller sata. Tale controller dovrebbe essere un ati/amd, ma non ci sono proprio riuscito. Tra i 1000 tentativi, alcuni hanno quasi funzionato, veniva attivato tutto, inclusi i driver radeon free e relativo framebufer, ma una volta giunto al punto in cui deve "montare" la partizione root, ho ottenuto sempre e solo il solito messaggio: /dev/sda3 non è una partizione di root valida, indicare i parametri corretti. Il "bello" è che senza cambiare proprio nulla (tipo fstab) faccio partire la voce di grub che ho creato usando kernel e moduli copiati da toorox, per giunta compilati con un gcc più vecchio e con un kernel 2.6.39 invece che 3.0.4, e funziona tutto. E dire che con il kernel copiato ho ricompilato i driver xorg radeon free e riesco a far partire e usare senza alcun problema xorg. Ho "emerso" e compilato altri kernel, anche la versione git 3.1 rc6, ho tentato altre opzioni e configurazioni, niente da fare! Il caricamento si blocca appena cerca di montare la partizione root. Con il "fisso" questo problema non si è mai presentato, ma ha un normale chipset intel g41

----------

## allxsan

dimenticavo, una sola volta il kernel 3.0.4 ha funzionato sul notebook, il sistema è partito, poi ho dovuto fare un paio di modifiche a causa di qualche driver (eth e wireless prima di tutto), ho riavviato, si è presentato il solito problema e non sono riuscito più a tornare al momento in cui funzionava. Purtroppo impiega molto tempo a compilare il kernel, ogni tentativo richiede poi almeno trenta minuti, quindi tornavo al "fisso" e al problema con i noveau...quindi ricordare perfettamente tutte le operazioni diventa molto difficile, tornato al notebook e scoperto che non funzionava più non ricordavo in dettaglio cosa avevo fatto. Certamente non avevo effettato grandi modifiche e comunque niente che avesse direttamente a che vedere con il controller sata...estenuante  :Sad:  sicuramente si tratta di una "sciocchezza", di un "dettaglio", ma quale ?  :Sad: 

----------

## allxsan

per quanto riguarda il Noteboo provo a fornirvi qualche ulteriore indicazione in medito all'impossibilita' di montare la partizione di root:

1) tutti i kernel funzionano, ma caricano in modo lentissimo. La prima fermata arriva su  "Refined TSC clocksource calibration 2194.504 Mhz.....Swithing to clocksource..." (ho tentato tutte le alternative presenti nel kernel ma non cambia nulla, si ferma anche per 60 e piu' secondi !!! ). Poi si ferma quando carica i driver radeon, rileva la radeon del chipset con 256 di memoria e quelle aggiuntiva con 512...e subito almeno altri 40/60 secondi sul messaggio "[drm] Loading CEDAR code...", poi rallenta e quasi si ferma mentre vedo messaggi tipo " ata1.00: failed to identify" (ma questo e' dovuto ai tentativi di usare moduli vari,  comunque le cose non cambiano ricompilando senza scsi, senza ata..che del resto sono anche inutili )

2) una volta attivato "mdev" arriva il blocco definitivo:

```
could not find the root block device

Please specify another value or: press Enter for thr same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...
```

il kernel 2.6.39 copiato da toorox si blocca sempre, anche se brevemente, su "Refined TSC clocksource....", poi prova a caricare la partizione root con ext2 e fallisce, poi ext3 e fallisce, poi rileva ext4 e il sistema si avvia.

Ho ext4 nel kernel e non come modulo, non uso "udev" per identificare i dischi (infatti ho "/dev/sda3 /  noauto..." " in fstab. Con tale kernel ariva una lunghissima pausa

----------

## ago

Non scrivere più post consecutivamente, edita il precedente.

----------

## djinnZ

 *help del kernel wrote:*   

> Depends on: ACPI [=y] && X86 [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL [=n] && INPUT [=y

 basta leggere *Quote:*   

> Dopo la 0.8.3-r1 sono state rilasciate in sequenza diverse versioni

 guarda che è quella la versione stabile. per qual poco che ho capito dello sviluppo di openrc o tieni l'ultimo snapshot da svn/git/qualchecavoloè (ed il codice sperimentale tende a non funzionare compreso il rischio di un commi) o ti tieni la stabile.

Inutile sottolineare che hai il sistema interamente instabile la politica del forum segue l'adagio dantesco del "chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso" e "dell'arrangiati e spera".

con ext4 è chiaramente indicato di usare l'apposita opzione al boot.

Riparti da genkernel (conf originale niente copie e roba strana), configura correttamente l'hardware e per cortesia non scrivere tutto quelloche ti passa per la testa, è un tantino difficile seguirti.

Se proprio non riesci a raccapezzarti copia l'intera dir del kernel da qualche parte ci fai il make oldconfig con la roba che hai trovato in rete ed avvvi il make menucinfig (è possibiule cambiare schema di colore se è per questo), in un altro vt avvi da genkernel --menuconfig all.

Inserisci il supporto corretto a quel che ti serve e vai avanti.

Ma ti ripeto che se sei su sistema instabile (ACCEPT_ARCH="~qualcosa") ti arrangi. Se invece non sei su sistema instabile ti ricordo che con ogni probabilità per abilitare la versione sperimentale di openrc hai smascherato le versioni instabili di udev & c, devi fare il downgrade anche per quelle.

@mod (ago): ma non potevi fare direttamente il merge dei post?

----------

